# latest shorty installed 2.0 style



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

not f/i but will be soon


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (hkk735)*

looks good man. not bad at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

how about some close ups of the welds.


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

ill have greg take some close ups of the wetal ones
all we have is close ups for the alum ones


----------



## pqgti (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (glibobbo21)*









how about one for me...


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (pqgti)*

I need to bling mine up.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_not f/i but will be soon

does your car feel like it lost some torque with the short runner on a n/a application?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (vdubspeed)*

absolutely no loss of torque on the butt dyno, deff gain felt up top http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shmaptoe (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (hkk735)*

awesome man! the shorter runners are much better for higher rpm power. plus its gotta be so nice to be able to get to the plugs/injectors....without the manifold on top of the valvecover


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (shmaptoe)*

I only felt torque loss with mine below 2200. Same torque midrange with a nice boost up top.


----------



## Germanmk3 (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (hkk735)*

Ok, first off i just gotta say, Greg is a genius... The engine pictured above is mine. He just installed this on tuesday, and lemme just say this intake manifold is the best thing my 2.0 has ever seen. I am amazed at the throttle response my car has now. This thing really made a huge improvement, and as for the lower rpm's i honestly didnt notice any real loss at all. But from 2.5 to 3 and up, my car pulls real well now. We havent dyno'd it yet to find out what it actually gained, but we will be soon, hopefully. This thing came out excellent, greg did a great job, and its nice to be able to get right at the plug wires, and fuel rail now. I should be getting more pics of my whole car up soon. Thanks again greg! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (Germanmk3)*

bump for greg. i am pretty sure i saw your intake mani there on the table. along with a bunch more. props for gregs welding ablility http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (VW1990CORRADO)*

wowo, I'm going to have to pick one of these up for my turbo project!!! are you mass producing yet?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (94jedi)*

mass producing- well kind of- everyone wants one, but no one orders them








i have quite a few ready to go for all those who care http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (hkk735)*

dude i will get you the money just don't break my legs(again). as soon as i get the new "snail" you are next


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (hkk735)*

alright, you've got me








how much for the mani?


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (20psirabbit)*

It's worth 1 trillion dollars. 

I love mine!!!!


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_mass producing- well kind of- everyone wants one, but no one orders them








i have quite a few ready to go for all those who care http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahahahahahhaha so true!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i love it when you get "can you make me one, i should be getting some money next month" IM's or "can you include a billet rail for 300$ shipped LMAO


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (hkk735)*

Here's a pic of my HKK Shorty Intake. Mines finally going on soon for my all motor setup, notice the VR6 TB.








Great work, thanks again Greg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (Digiracer)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (Digiracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digiracer* »_Here's a pic of my HKK Shorty Intake. Mines finally going on soon for my all motor setup, notice the VR6 TB.








Great work, thanks again Greg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nice aaron! i lost your contact, and was wondering if you got the motor together yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GaylordFowker (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (hkk735)*

How do you know how big to make it?
Isn't it better to make a tip at the last runner like the 1.8T?
<----Noob asking questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (Digiracer)*

With the intake on the passenger fender side, did you reuse the stock throttle cable? I am working on a similar intke but wasn't sure if the stock cable would reach. What about the dipstick? Did you have to modify that at all? Thanks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (bajan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bajan01* »_With the intake on the passenger fender side, did you reuse the stock throttle cable? I am working on a similar intke but wasn't sure if the stock cable would reach. What about the dipstick? Did you have to modify that at all? Thanks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Stock Dipstick and a VR6 Throttle Cable (Passat maybe??)


----------



## Volkswagen2NR (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (bajan01)*

they look good cant wait to get one for my ride


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_mass producing- well kind of- everyone wants one, but no one orders them








i have quite a few ready to go for all those who care http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


As soon as my motor is together I'll be in touch for a vr one.


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (bajan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bajan01* »_With the intake on the passenger fender side, did you reuse the stock throttle cable? I am working on a similar intke but wasn't sure if the stock cable would reach. What about the dipstick? Did you have to modify that at all? Thanks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
I used a Passat VR6 tb cable too. Dipstick clears just fine. I just got mine together on Thursday, started on the first try







, I just have to readjust my solid lifters & I'll be getting on the dyno.
here's some pics


----------



## Volkswagen2NR (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (Digiracer)*

i like the intake outside of the car


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (Volkswagen2NR)*

Looks very nice! Were there velocity stacks incorporated? Mine has them along with a 15 degree taper from the mouth to the tail.
















Made by Joshua Murray, not me.


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (TDIVentoDave)*

Thank you Volkswagen2NR, That's what I'd call, "a true cold air intake". I'm going to make a ram air scoop that'll keep the rain & weather out.
TDI VentoDave, yes Velocity stacks are in my intake aswell. They're rolled steel that protrude into the plenum. I don't have a pic handy but they look like trumpets.
No taper though. 
Hey I like that serpentine belt setup, can it be setup to run with just the waterpump & alternator? I have no need for power steering or AC. thank you










_Modified by Digiracer at 12:11 PM 10-10-2004_


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (Digiracer)*

Yes, you can get the non-A/C serp belt from the dealer or I got mine from Futrell. I am not using PS or AC as well. Not necessary on a race car.


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (TDIVentoDave)*

do you have any for 16v's


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (killacoupe)*

would you be interested in fabbing up a short runner manifold for a aba head to run ITB's off a 1000gxs-r

shoot me an IM or email, very nice looking work


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_would you be interested in fabbing up a short runner manifold for a aba head to run ITB's off a 1000gxs-r

shoot me an IM or email, very nice looking work

he can weld anything!


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (VW1990CORRADO)*

how much i want one


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: latest shorty installed 2.0 style (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_he can weld anything!
greg's the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

